# Eye Protection



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Just wondering what other people use for eye protection and if what I'm using is sufficient. I'm using a pair standard safety glasses bought from a DIY store. Are there any proven better alternatives to this or is this what most peope use?


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

Im never the best person to take safety advice from but i never have worn any, I've only ever been hit in the eye twice and the most I've had is a detatched retina in 16 years of catty shooting, whenever i get hit by a band it's been in the mouth and all that happens is a split lip at most, so personally i don't see the point, and now i use solids so you see a broken band a mile off, having said that the last break i had was the fork broke off and even that just gave me s split lip and cut gum, compared to a night on the drink catty shooting is very safe for your face and you don't wear eye pro at the pub do you?

More useful answer to your question though i find my oakleys do well for other things i need eye pro for.

Not being macho hear, i just don't see any point in wearing protection (and spoiling some of the fun) for a sport that, at the most will get you a couple of days lack of/or blury vision, It's an incredibly safe sport.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Learn to shoot with eye protection, and you'll never have to worry about the "what ifs". Check out ESS Eye Pro at www.esseyepro.com. Every bit as good as oakley, without the oakley price.

FYI...I wore mine from the first shot, to the last shot, to win the ECST, and not one ounce of fun was spoiled.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

well to be honest inever uset to wear safety glasses for about 6 months i only started waring about a monrh ago because i was putting lighter bands on cattys if i go out i do not wear them cause i usually use a powerful catty inother words i dont wear with powerful cattys. but thats just me...


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

safety glasses will do as described .. be safe . The PRO version would be some king of shooting glasses with possibly a tint for lighting conditions.. I think the main difference Is that shooting glasses offer more of a clear non magnified image some safety glasses tend to alter depth perception/distance due to their low quality optic properties. In my old job in the chem lab at an aerospace company we were given bolle safety glasses because they would not distort images under a microscope, I have left their many moons ago but I still buy the bolle safety glasses you can pick them up of eBay quite cheap about 8/9 pounds some of them pass as sunglasses style wise I have no issues on wearing them whilst out mooching.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I use a full face shield. I wear glasses and had goggles over them when a snapped band came back and knocked the lens out of the goggles. Guess the goggles were cheap, but worked. Scared me though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

I use a  Revision Sawfly Eyepro  which is part of my job equipment anyway. Those goggles really can take a beating, and a little more:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=sJ3sCqTpkcM

cheers


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I use one of this - PYRAMEX VENTURE 3 it is not BULLETPROOF but good and strong enough for slingshot shooting.


----------



## srs45 (May 10, 2011)

Ess are good. They come with clear, smoke and hi def yellow lenses. You can get a 'naro' version if you have a smaller head. Best of all the forces use them so go on ebay and pick up some used forces ones. Saying that I've never used them.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have worn glasses since I was a lad, so I am used to them. My normal specs are large, wire framed, aviator style glasses with plastic lenses. There is no side protection, but there is more than ample coverage and front protection, which is the direction from which I would anticipate trouble. When using a slingshot, I have never been hit in the face, but have seen it happen to others ... a slipped fork, a broken band, even a richochet.

I used to do some competition black powder shooting (and a lot of hunting). At the time I wore contact lenses. But I always wore shooting glasses as well. I once had a weird occurence with a lot of back-fire through a nipple, and wound up with a lot of burning powder residue and bits of metal cap on the lenses ... made a believer out of me.

Yep, I wear a seatbelt in vehicles and a helmet on my bike ... used to wear a helmet when I rode motorcycles. I wear plastic goggles over my specs when using a grinder or a metal lathe.

Safety equipment is like fire insurance .... you hope you never need it! You can't guard against every conceivable danger ... everyone has to decide on their own level of risk tolerance.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

